# Shrewsbury Retriever Club



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series.. 24 dogs.. No stratches:

2, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 14, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23, 25, 26, 29, 30, 32, 33, 38, 39, 40, 41

#5 started LB

Barb


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Great Barb, good luck! Do you know where the Q is tomorrow?


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to 3rd... 15 dogs
8, 9, 10, 19, 21, 23, 25, 29, 30, 32, 33, 38, 39, 40, 41

Thx A but we r toast... Pilot error. Q is at Gravitt's. Turn at signs toards Assypunk;-) See u tomorrow. Git r done!

Barb


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..."pilot error" ....have to remember that line! ..enjoying the sp comedy, too  Thank you for the callbacks and..

..good luck in the AM!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Open and or AM news? ...thanks!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur callbacks to 3rd
1,4,7,9,11,15,17,18,28,29,32,36,39,40, 42

Qual
1st 9 Daisy - Roberts
2nd 2 Pearl - Stonesifer
3rd 13 Glory - Sills
4th 5 Polly - Roberts
RJ 3 Vixen -Grasse 
JAMS - 4, 10, 14

Open
1st - 21 Pedro, Forry handler, D. Smith owner, 
2nd - 40 Pilot, Abraham owner & handler
3rd - 39 Piper, Forry handler, Budd owner
4th - 22 Player, P Smith owner & handler 
RJ - 19 Buster, Roberts handler & C. Clark owner 
JAMS - 41,32,29,22,8

Amateur callbacks to 2nd series
1,2,4,5,7,8,9,11,13,15,16,17,18,25,26, 27,28,29,31,32,33,36,38,39,40,42


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Judy Chute said:


> ..."pilot error" ....have to remember that line! ..enjoying the sp comedy, too  Thank you for the callbacks and..
> 
> ..good luck in the AM![/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Breck, If the placements are correct, I believe that 4th gives Paul Brown and Squeeze Play II "Player" his AFC. If this is correct, congratulations Paul Brown and Player on becoming an AFC. They had a heck of a run going last spring and I hope they have continued success.

Mike


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi Barb hope you're doing great.
Mike, I simply copied pasted what was posted on Facebook to RTF.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

I simply copied pasted what was posted on Facebook to RTF. www.facebook.com/shrewsburyriverrc


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks Josie and Breck. And again congrats to Paul.

Mike


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Just got word that Josie and Lucy won the amateur!!! Have no idea about anything else but a big shout out to them and congrats - they work very hard and their hard work is really paying off!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

JKOttman said:


> I simply copied pasted what was posted on Facebook to RTF. www.facebook.com/shrewsburyriverrc


Well....I am "simply"....Congratulating you and "Lucy" on the Amateur Win!!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow! Congratulations Josie.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Josie & Lucy for the amateur win! We are thrilled for you!

Lesa and Marty


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

*Congrats !*



ramblinmaxx said:


> congratulations to josie & lucy for the amateur win! We are thrilled for you!
> 
> Lesa and marty


congratulations josie............hope you will still train with me now? Lol.......


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Josie and Lucy! How awesome!

rita


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for all the good wishes! (Lucy is too modest to say anything.)


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Josie, Good job. Do you have any of the other am results?

Mike


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

mikebeadle said:


> Josie, Good job. Do you have any of the other am results?
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,
They're on the club's Facebook  page and Entry Express. (Sorry just saw this!)


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

congrats Josie!


----------

